# good starter fish besides damsels?



## ITSMANNY (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello, everyone suggests i start off with damsels...but from everything i have read people say they are very territorial and would be very difficult to add any another fish after them due to territorial issues. what would be another good fish to add after iv cycled the tank with live rock? and how many can i add to a 12g jbj nano. should i add inverts first? or fish? also what would be good coral to start with with my tank??


----------



## Marty (Jan 1, 2009)

If you have live rock in the system,it will cycle the tank you will not need starter fish.just set it up with the live rock and watch the water parameters till it cycles.then add the fish you like most..


----------



## ITSMANNY (Jan 8, 2009)

so basically the whole starter fish thing is when you first put in the water not after it cycles? i thought most people added the damsels after it cycled. but thanx for clearing that up


----------



## Marty (Jan 1, 2009)

Most use them to help cycle the system.But the live rock does it for you..


----------



## ITSMANNY (Jan 8, 2009)

thanx again man i appreciate it


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

Also, there are peaceful damsels, called green chromis. You'll never have to worry about these guys getting overly aggressive.


----------



## ITSMANNY (Jan 8, 2009)

i looked them up salty they look pale green not in my taste haha a brighter green would have been ok


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

Actually a small shoal of them is quite eyecatching. Pictures don't do them justice. But truly they're not dramatic!


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I am sorry to sat this but has anybody looked at the size tank MANNY has chromis will be much to big for that tank. I would suggest maybe a clown gobie or a pistol shrimp and shrimp gobie pair and posiblly a fire fish


----------



## ITSMANNY (Jan 8, 2009)

nice pik salty..i might consider them but archer is right i only have a 12g tank i wouldnt really want all the fish to b the same ....but yea the green clown goby is among my choice iv never hurd of a fire fish though


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

archer772 said:


> I am sorry to sat this but has anybody looked at the size tank MANNY has chromis will be much to big for that tank. I would suggest maybe a clown gobie or a pistol shrimp and shrimp gobie pair and posiblly a fire fish


OOPS...missed that it was a 12gal. OK, so here's another reason to plan on another larger tank in the future.


----------



## ITSMANNY (Jan 8, 2009)

haha i am definetly planning a larger tank in the future as soon as i move to somewhere where i have more space. oh and i recently found a purple feather duster and a type of snail wit some purple/reddish color to it


----------



## APoirier594 (Jan 25, 2009)

Yea the Damsel are usually used to cycle it, they help nitrate levels and etc. You dont need them but they help, I had one in my old tank when I started out it was a 8g Bio-Cube, I just sold it to my local fish store, once the cycle was done, now im about to start a 12g Aqua-pod this week,  Here check out this link they sell fish and corals, tell you what fish go w/what and etc. info.

Saltwater Fish: Marine Aquarium Fish for Saltwater Aquariums

Hope it helps


----------

